# Terra cotta pot-cave?



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

I wanted to ask the experts before I try this. I've seen photos of aquariums that use terra cotta pots as caves for shy fish. I just got two more black kulhi loaches (found out after I brought the first one home they like to be in groups), and they don't seem to be liking the plants, or the rocks to hide between. I'd like to make them something more like a cave, and I really love the way the pots look. I've just got a bad feeling that they would wreck havoc on the water chemistry. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If it's a "true" terracota pot, then it should be fine. However kuhli loaches like something more horrizontal to rest under, like a peice of slate with a gap just big enough to squeeze under.
The best thing to make kuhlies feel more at home though is sand. They love to burrow in it, and you can regulary buy the smooth grain type which is available at your lfs. It's also safer than the coarse grain type which will scratch their smooth skin leaving them open to infection.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They should be ok as long as they havent been treated for anything or had any soil in them. Just to be safe you can always boil them first


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Saucers work good too, but break a little hole for the fish to escape, esp. if the tank has a bare bottom.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have mini terra cotta pots in many of my tanks and they do not affect the water at all. Hobby Lobby and Walmart sell the small pots for just a few cents.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I use these they hardly do anything to the water chemistry. Cheap and found all over the place they are....


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd use the saucer and just chip a hole in the lip of it. The Kuli's will be able to fit inside and will feel nice and safe. JUST don't place anything on the saucer without flipping it over before hand. I lost a couple red tailed loaches that way ...
OOOPPS


----------

